# Abady Green Beef Tripe



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

Is anyone familiar with this?

I feed my dogs primarily Wellness Core dry food and mix in a little bit of random, good, canned food to keep things interesting (both are picky eaters). A couple of weeks ago, I was up in NH and ended up at an obscure, primarly reptile, pet store. They had some of this Abady Green Beef Tripe, canned dog food. I picked up a couple of cans and my dogs are just IN LOVE with it. When I put that in with their kibble, they gobble everything up, the only time they eat their dinners promptly without messing around, trading, coming back later and engaging in other, "I'm not so sure about this dinner" drama. 

This stuff STINKS, bad. Is it any good? Should I keep getting it for them? It's not cheap, at $2.50 a can, but they don't eat much canned food, I'd probably go through 3-4 cans a week for the two dogs.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Tripe smells awful, but it's not bad. You could probably get it cheaper whole from a butcher and then cutting it up and mixing it in the food. Though once again, there's the smell issue (which is worse if you're cooking it yourself).


----------



## BlueChaos (Mar 29, 2010)

I buy ground raw tripe, its little expensive but I cant find it anywhere since its illegal to sell for human consumption. 
You can also look into trippet, which is like $2 for large cans, so little cheaper.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

My dogs LOOOOOOVE Tripe. So if your doggies like it, and they eat all there food, why wouldn't you want to keep using it?


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

I probably don't actually want to know this, but what is tripe?


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

Morrwyn said:


> I probably don't actually want to know this, but what is tripe?


Stomach (not sure which parts) from ruminants like cows. The green tripe hasn't been cleaned and still has the products of digestion in it, along with cow digestive juices. It really smells bad, but the doggies are ga ga over it.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

It's the stomach, which is why it stinks. Green tripe is not available for human consumption, but you can often find the scalded/bleached white tripe at the grocery store (not beneficial for dogs). I haven't found anywhere to buy green tripe except online like www.greentripe.com

picture from the internet of a large piece:


----------

